# moutain lion and bear



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Redrawing a couple of designs I have in mind a bear and mountain lion .also working on a horoscope sign .tarus the bull hoping to make it about 1.5 inchs so it snaps on the shank using rams horn similar to the initial I made .

there is also a witches hart, which I will also carve from rams horn

As its Halloween I thought a traditional 15century design of a witch's hart would be a fun thing, his type of hart is noticeable as the bottom of the hart either goes to the left or right but not straight.

Traditionally it was given to young children or woman to ward of evil spirits and protect them typical pagan object but like the stylised bulls head should look good on a dark hazel shank when carved from rams horn.

The drawings are something I often doodle with at nights rather than watch tv as I wild need to start a new topper or something when the creative juices start to flow


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I liike all the drawings. I'm interested in how you would carve and attach the Bull's head.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the bulls head will be cut when i get the size right from a thin sheet of rams horn less than 1/4 inch thick and highlighted in low relief

i will heat it up with a heat gun and press it into a mould thats been cut fron 2inch piece of wood .the wood will have a 1nch hole drilled into it.this is then cut into 2 parts and the bull will be then pressed into one of the parts using a piece of waste hazel clamped into position for a few mins, and when its cool it will take the shape of the hazel shank and should snap into position .if the fits good enough I just use epoxy resin.

The drawing are not good enough yet there to big and cannot be bigger than 1.5 inches and I need to modify the bulls horns and tail

The heart will also be redrawn with the basic shapes being a dragons body with its ail pointing to the right to form the witches heart

a few crude drawings cut out of paper to look at the effect I have as its better to waste paper than rams horn it just helps to see if I am getting what I want.

The letter h I made for the wife's initials gives you a idea how it works


----------

